# Windows too dark to pass inspection



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Well I have to get my truck inspected for the first time this month. i took it in and found out that my windows are tinted too dark. The dude didnt fail me, but he said he couldnt pass it. I guess he must have gotten in trouble before or somethin. 

I had real dark front windows on my last truck and I didnt think that it would be a problem with this truck passing inspection. I was wrong. 

Anybody got any brother-in-law deals anywhere? I live in Harris county, so I was thinkin bout hitting up a few places in Pasadena. Maybe slide the dude a $20 or something.

My buddy told me to roll my front windows down and take the fuse out. I'm pretty sure that you dont have to have front windows to pass inspection. You just have to have a windshield. Not sure if that would work or not. 

Any body with some help, please send me a PM. 

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

Or you could always say someone smashed them in. I would try to go to a different station with the fuse pulled out.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Pull in with your two side windows rolled down and AC off. Pull out with your new inspection. Roll up your windows & turn on AC.

I have NEVER seen windows rolled up to inspect tint but if the window is up, it is a poop shoot.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Won Hunglo said:


> Pull in with your two side windows rolled down and AC off. Pull out with your new inspection. Roll up your windows & turn on AC.
> 
> I have NEVER seen windows rolled up to inspect tint but if the window is up, it is a poop shoot.


thats exactly what i do...if you think the place is gonna try and roll them up just pull the fuse...and find a new place....most places dont try to fail your truck..kinda like dont ask dont tell


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm not sure why I think this thread is so funny, but it is hilarious to me!

What is the darkest tint that you can legally put on front windows in Texas? I am going to tint the front windows of the company car that I get later this year.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Why can't y'all just obey the law?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

....or re-tint the front windows so you don't have to lie or bribe someone every time you need it inspected. 
It's a cliche' but honesty IS the best policy. IMO


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

Just roll the windows down. Sure honesty is the best policy, but I will keep rolling my windows dark and keep people from looking in my truck.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I'm not sure why I think this thread is so funny, but it is hilarious to me!
> 
> What is the darkest tint that you can legally put on front windows in Texas? I am going to tint the front windows of the company car that I get later this year.


It's 25% now it changed from 20% a couple months back.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

chazbo said:


> Why can't y'all just obey the law?


'cause the laws for other folks


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrity

Just retint the windows.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What you gonna do when that HP pulls you over and gives you a ticket for the dark windows? Just get them done legal or drive without a sticker.


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

I got pulled over by the DPS because he thought my windows were too dark. He put his meter on and it read 21. This was a few years ago. I think he was disappointed he didnt write a warning or anything just waddled back to his car and left.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

I think i will try with the windows down tomorrow. I always thought that it was 20% to be legal. The dude at kwick kar told me mine were at like 5%. 

I guess I could just get them re-tinted, but then I would have to start hangin out with perdy'er gals


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> I'm not sure why I think this thread is so funny, but it is hilarious to me!
> 
> What is the darkest tint that you can legally put on front windows in Texas? I am going to tint the front windows of the company car that I get later this year.


Just got my sons car inspected the other day. I spoke to the guy doing the inspection and was told that LEGAAL right now is 25. After Jan 1st it is goign to 35. Just giving a heads up


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

:dance:I just wear sun shades.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/vi/misc/faq/tint.htm

*Side Windows to The Right and Left of The Driver
*Sunscreening devices can be applied to the side windows to the right and left of the driver if the following conditions are met.

Sunscreening devices, when measured in combination with the original glass, have a light transmittance value of 25% or more.
Sunscreening devices, when measured in combination with the original glass, have a luminous reflectance value of 25% or less.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

chazbo said:


> Why can't y'all just obey the law?


Shhhhhhh...

Job security.. :cop:

Kelly


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Find out where all of the police cars with limo tint get theirs inspected and go there.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> Find out where all of the police cars with limo tint get theirs inspected and go there.


The constables are the worst :rotfl:


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> I'm not sure why I think this thread is so funny, but it is hilarious to me!
> 
> What is the darkest tint that you can legally put on front windows in Texas? I am going to tint the front windows of the company car that I get later this year.


They tell you when you have it put on but some people have it done anyway, then they *whine* when it wont pass. $5.00!


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Or just maybe they were trying to make an extra buck. 

I have had several strange episodes when trying to get my truck inspected. When taking the truck to an actual mechanic shop I've been told they can't issue a sticker due to leaking power steering pump ($1500 to repair), bad seal on rear differential ($250.00 to repair), seepage from oil pan gasket ($500 to repair). Strange that when I go to a place that just does inspections they tell me that none of those items qualify as "safety" issues that would fail the routine state inspection. I purchased tires from a national chain a few years back and quit going there for this exact reason, tried to get inpected while having the routine tire rotation done and was given a $3000+ estimate for all of the issues they wanted to address before issuing the sticker, next day at an inspection station they laughed when I showed them the list.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Considering the number of people running around with cameras in everything from their phones to their netbooks, I would be hesitant to ask someone to commit a crime. If you get stopped by an LEO, it gets even worse, especially if it's a recent sticker he's looking at and an not so recent tint job. The state runs stings on these places fairly regular to weed out the ones that will look the other way for whatever reason. A reporter doing a story that appears out of no where is another treat. Posting it on the internet is even stranger still. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

lol ...but what do you need the windows too dark?? this is 2010 not 1990


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

25% is too light in my opinion. 

I know a guy that has the FRONT window (front windshield) of his SUV tinted.

I'm not sure where he gets his rig inspected.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

lol at pulling the fuse. I use to work at a inspection place, do you think they dont know that trick? The inspectors i worked with would laugh at people trying to do that.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Just went through a bunch of stuff with my tint on my f-150. Im sitting at 13% on the front and alot darker on the rear doors and window. To be legal in Texas as of now the front windows cant be darker than 20%. The law reads 25% but there is a 5% variance allowed. The back windows according to the gentlemen i spoke with in Austin in the "tint department" can be dark as you want. Cops can pull you over and hassle you because the tint all while looking for something else to get you on. I think it all depends on the vehicle the tint is on because i have never been pulled over in my truck but my dad gets pulled over all the time in his car. 

If you have skin cancer or some other condition you can get a letter from the DPS stating you can legally have darker tint on any of your vehicles and can go as dark as you want. All you need is a prescription from your doctor to be mailed or faxed to Austin with a note saying why you need the dark tint, the Vin #'s of the vehicles and you will get the letter stating its ok for the dark tint that you must keep in your vehicle at all times.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I had this problem with my tacoma I bought used. Jiffy lube failed me cause of it. Went to a local mom and pop place with my windows down and they slapped a sticker on it. It was always due in november so I just waited until a nice cool day to take it in.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

donkeyman said:


> lol ...but what do you need the windows too dark?? this is 2010 not 1990


Huh?


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

the reel funnie part is look how old the one asking is and the all the great info come from the same!!! The law is only for us old farts!


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

ALL vehicles in Texas front windows must meter at 25% or higher to pass inspection. As of Sept. 09 all passenger CARS, 2 door and 4 door side windows must meter at 25% or higher but trucks and suv rear side windows can be as dark as you want them. Most Inspections stations have meters these days and they know all the tricks people try to fool them with. The FINE for letting a vehicle pass with illegal windows can be extremely high. $500 bucks and more for 1 violation!!! That's why it's getting harder to "GET BY" so to speak. Also a ticket for illegal windows can be high also. I have seen first time tickets for $180 bucks!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> Cops can pull you over and hassle you because the tint all while looking for something else to get you on. I think it all depends on the vehicle the tint is on because i have never been pulled over in my truck but my dad gets pulled over all the time in his car.


True, just another reason for them to pull you over to get a better look at you and what is in your car. The factory tint from Mercedes has to be illegal, I asked the salesman and he had no idea.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

LPKENNER said:


> Anybody got any brother-in-law deals anywhere? I live in Harris county, so I was thinkin bout hitting up a few places in Pasadena. Maybe slide the dude a $20 or something.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat


So you're getting on an internet forum and asking if anybody knows someone who will falsify a legal document for them in exchange for a bribe.

That's even smarter than putting illegal tint on the thing to begin with.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just remember when you get your car tinted. If you ask for legal tint 20%, it doesnt mean your legal. Cause most cars now the factory glass is 7% tinted. So that makes it illegal


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

donkeyman said:


> lol ...but what do you need the windows too dark?? this is 2010 not 1990


A) I don't want the thieves to easily tell what is in the back seat of my truck

B) On a hot day, I like to come back to a vehicle that is not quite as hot as one without tint.

C) If I need to sleep in my truck for whatever reason, It is nice to only need shades on the windshield to catch some ZZZZ's.

And before some smart alec says get a Motel room, when I got called out to the job I am on last Saturday, there were no beds avaliable on location, and No Vacancies within 45 miles. I just put the shade on my windshield, the batteries in my Carbon Monoxide Alarm (F-150, obviously a gas engine), crack the windows ( I have vent visors on 'em), put the seat back and left the AC running.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I might add that all tinted windows should have a sticker stating the legality. Don't get stopped in Louisiana.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

railman said:


> I might add that all tinted windows should have a sticker stating the legality.


having a falsified inspection sticker in Texas is a Class B Misdemeanor,



> Sec. 12.22. CLASS B MISDEMEANOR. An individual adjudged guilty of a Class B misdemeanor shall be punished by:
> 
> (1) a fine not to exceed $2,000;
> 
> ...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't wait until the OP manages to get someone to pass it, and the posts up pizzed off because DPS pulled him over and gave him a ticket....


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

I just always pulled the doors off my jeep..no problem! LOL

C


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, we will see what happens. 

I just dont like having no window tint. 25% is not even worth putting it on. Once you get used to having darker windows, its hard to go back. I have never had a problem with LEO's pulling me over in my truck (knock on wood). On my white truck, you really don't notice how dark it is. Plus, I have a few fishin stickers on my back windshield and I look like a law obiding fella. I'm really not worried about it. 

Its not about whining, integrity, or anything like that, I was simply wondering if anyone on this forum might have had the same problem as me and could offer some advise, via a PM. That is all. 

This might not be the best way to ask for advise, but I have read some pretty questionable threads on here before, so I dont think mine was out of line. 

I appreciate the help, and I'll let ya know how it works out.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, whatever. You posted about bribing an inspection station with a $20 spot, or about how you could circumvent the inspection process.
Maybe when you get pulled over you can slip the cop a $20.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Won Hunglo said:


> Pull in with your two side windows rolled down and AC off. Pull out with your new inspection. Roll up your windows & turn on AC.
> 
> I have NEVER seen windows rolled up to inspect tint but if the window is up, it is a poop shoot.


My windows are too dark also. I roll the windows down and haven't had any problems getting an inspection.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I think that we should all just start driving around with the windows down and our hands out of the windows so that the cops feel safe.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

I have same issue. Last year told inspector not to roll my windows down cuz I had fresh tint, they didn't and I passed. 

Have had dark tint on for almost 7 yrs now. Only had problems twice with troopers. They said get it changed and went on after playing 20 questions. I've been lucky. I don't agree with it but it is what it is.


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

LPKENNER,

My guess is that you went to the oil change/ inspection shop on Fairmont near the O'Reilly auto parts store. I had the same thing happen to me. I went there a couple months ago, guy rolls my windows up and told me it was too dark. He was polite about it, but was real clear that he would not pass it with the tint. This is on a 2003 truck that I have had inspected 7 times now without issue. I just took it to another shop and got it inspected.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I get all of my illegal inspections performed by my weed dealer. Here is his contact info, send him a pm.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=535


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not all inspection stations are run the same. Inspections are for emissions and safety..like lights brakes etc. The tint laws are ridiculous. You want to keep the thug's from looking in..and the hot summer sun out. If it is one thing..it's another.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LPKENNER said:


> Well, we will see what happens.
> 
> I just dont like having no window tint. 25% is not even worth putting it on. Once you get used to having darker windows, its hard to go back. I have never had a problem with LEO's pulling me over in my truck (knock on wood). On my white truck, you really don't notice how dark it is. Plus, I have a few fishin stickers on my back windshield and I look like a law obiding fella. I'm really not worried about it.
> 
> ...


I had mine dark for a little while, it is VERY dangerous to say the least at Night time-can't argue that it is what it is ! When i moved to the hill country the tint came off-i like seeing out of my windows! Good Luck and By all means post up with who you paid off or cheated!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It's not illegal in Texas to not even have windows. Roll 'em down, get the sticker, roll 'em back up when out of sight of the station. No biggie.

I've had dark tint since I was 17 and have never even been asked about it by an officer in more traffic stops than I have fingers and toes. I'm sure 80% of them have darker than legal windows on their own vehicles, and they have much bigger things to worry about. If you get pulled over, roll your windows down, keep your hands where they can see them, and turn on the interior light if it is night time. A little respect for the LEO's safety goes a long way. If I do get a ticket, I'll pay the fine and keep on driving with my comfortably cool interior and stereo intact thanks to my 10% tint.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

My truck came with 15% on the side windows when I bought it. I've always done the windows down trick since mine expires in the spring. Most of the time it's not even a trick, I just always ride with my windows down anyways that time of year.

Of course, mine is a diesel so the only inspection I have is the safety inspection, and I figure those guys would rather get me out of the way of the people dropping the extra $40 for emissions.


My rear windows might as well be painted black. I think it's limo tint over the factory dark tint. I call it the rock star seat.


----------

